# Urgent - vomiting and diarrhea in six month old!



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Manfred diarrhea + puking!

Yesterday I fed Manfred his kibbles and 2 raw eggs mixed in kibbles.

Today morning he poop'd fine. Solid sausages.

We came back from the walk, I mixed one more egg in to remaining kibbles in his dish (which had the eggs mixed in from last night), and fed it to him.

Today afternoon he had diarrhea, and has consistently made liquid poo poo.

But we went to the park where we played and he played with another dog. He showed no signs of fatigue, but as he was loosing water, he drank a lot of water.

After coming back, i crated him, and then boiled rice, 1 egg, 1 potato and 1 sweet potato and mixed in some olive oil, salt and garlic powder to feed him.

Normally he loved human type food, but this time he did not touch it.

He instead pawed at the main door, and when we went out, he puked.

He had eaten some treats while we were playing in the park, and he puked it all out.

Right now, he is drinking water, he is fairly active, but he is not eating.

The vet is closed today.

What should I do?


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

any emergengy vet hospitals in the area? this dont sound good at all!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I agree. It could be parvo.

Or simply eating bacteria laden eggs (if they sat out for hours until he ate again.
Or overeating.

But he's losing too many electrolytes along with water. You need to cease oral intake and get him to the ER vet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My dog was sick this weekend too..liquid poop and vomit--the vomit had food in it. I took away food and fed rice and pumpkin and he was fine..I think he ate something he shouldn't have Is your pup drinking water? What color is the poop--that sounds sick but with parvo the poop and vomit have a distinctive look and odor..How old is the pup? When you pull his sides do they bounce back? What color are the gums..pink or gray?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Too many eggs, IMO! 
I would limit water intake to 2 oz at a time. That can cause digestive upset too...but you don't want pup to dehydrate. 
No food either, let the gut rest until you can get a vet check.
If a dog has diarrhea you should go bland diet, no garlic or eggs. Just cooked chicken w/ rice or sweet potato. 
Barfing=all food ceased for 12 hours to rest the gut, and limit water...
Slippery elm bark will help heal the gut after you begin feeding again, give two capsules a half hour before you feed the bland diet. But first~~VET!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Any pup with vomiting and diarrhea such as this needs a vet post haste.
If it's parvo it can spread like wildfire through the bloodstream and kill a puppy quickly, even if the fluid loss does not.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Doesn't sound like parvo to me. Once the diarrhea and puking starts with parvo, the dog is no longer active. In this case, the fact that the dog is still active is a very good sign. That means is stomach is upset, but overall, the dog isn't feeling all that bad.

Sometimes dogs puke, sometimes they get diarrhea and sometimes both happen in the same day. There's no right answer to whether you should take your dog to the vet or not. You need to read your dog and decide for yourself.

If your dog is active, is drinking plenty of water, doesn't appear fatigued, has normal colour in his gums, and will eat (even if it's just treats), then I personally would wait it out to see if it got better on its own. If it got any worse at all or if a new symptom appeared, that's when I would go to the vet. That's just me though, you need to do what you are comfortable with.

Also, age is a big factor. An adult dog can shake off most things the same as you or I can. A puppy can't shake off as much and is at a higher risk of dying from various ailments that an adult can get through.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Shaner, with all due respect there was just a pup that died from parvo here. I wouldn't diagnose over the internet with a puppy. And I wouldn't take anyones advice on a diagnosis....I'd head to my vet or at least call an E-vet. Time is critical when it comes to puppies.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Parvo smells... bad. Very distinctive. Do you notice any odd, copperish smell? (I don't know how else to describe.) My middle dog had parvo at 10 weeks.

Sounds like a lot of eggs? 

Never heard of garlic powder or olive oil being fed to a dog.

Did he eat anything strange at the park, any grasses, anything at all besides the treats.

Hope Manfred feels better and I think a e-vet visit is probably the best thing.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Shaner, with all due respect there was just a pup that died from parvo here. I wouldn't diagnose over the internet with a puppy. And I wouldn't take anyones advice on a diagnosis....I'd head to my vet or at least call an E-vet. Time is critical when it comes to puppies.


*DITTO!!!!*

I would not rest until I'd had the parvo test done and made sure it was not, or if it was, hospitalize the puppy.
PS. Discolored gums is a very late sign in parvo. Goes with being cold/shocky. If your dog was that bad (already) he's not going to make it.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Withhold all food tonight but offer him plenty of water or even chicken broth if you feel that he is losing too many fluids. If he is lethargic or still vomiting or has mucousy or bloody diarrhea, go to the vet in the morning. 

If he normalizes, don't feed him regular food for at least 24 hours--offer him rice or rice and boiled chicken with all the fat drained off.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

I thought with parvo you had to have blood in it to be able to tell if it was parvo or not...... Never had a dog to have parvo that i can remember. My mom said our rottweiler got parvo at 6 months old and died in like 2 days of it and then my soon to be mother in law had a little house dog (mutt) and it got parvo and it died in 2 days also but the vomit and diarehha both had a little blood in it. Is this true?!?!? 

Sorry for the interruptions
just wondering how some say it COULD BE PARVO.....


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Shaner, with all due respect there was just a pup that died from parvo here. I wouldn't diagnose over the internet with a puppy. And I wouldn't take anyones advice on a diagnosis....I'd head to my vet or at least call an E-vet. Time is critical when it comes to puppies.


I have quite a bit of experience with parvo as I volunteered at a humane society that had a vet in staff. Also, several friends dogs have gotten parvo over the years (although that was long ago, parvo around here has almost all but disappeared thankfully). Normally when a dog starts puking and has diarrhea, fatigue also sets in. Also, the smell of the vomit and feces is very, very distinct. The colour of the gums changes, the dog often won't drink water, won't touch food of any kind, etc. 

I'm not diagnosing at all, that's impossible over the net, just saying what I would do. Diarrhea and puking alone are symptoms of virtually every disease out there, but they also occur when nothing is wrong other than an upset stomach. To me, as long as the dog is still active, is drinking water and will take food, and all other signs look normal, I'm not overly alarmed.

Also, I didn't know this is a puppy, i don't see the dogs age mentioned anywhere.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> I thought with parvo you had to have blood in it to be able to tell if it was parvo or not...... Never had a dog to have parvo that i can remember. My mom said our rottweiler got parvo at 6 months old and died in like 2 days of it and then my soon to be mother in law had a little house dog (mutt) and it got parvo and it died in 2 days also but the vomit and diarehha both had a little blood in it. Is this true?!?!?
> 
> Sorry for the interruptions
> just wondering how some say it COULD BE PARVO.....


It is very dark in color and has an odor of death...literally


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> *DITTO!!!!*
> 
> I would not rest until I'd had the parvo test done and made sure it was not, or if it was, hospitalize the puppy.
> PS. Discolored gums is a very late sign in parvo. Goes with being cold/shocky. If your dog was that bad (already) he's not going to make it.



I have seen many dogs with discolored gums make it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Withhold all food tonight but offer him plenty of water or even chicken broth if you feel that he is losing too many fluids. If he is lethargic or still vomiting or has mucousy or bloody diarrhea, go to the vet in the morning.
> 
> If he normalizes, don't feed him regular food for at least 24 hours--offer him rice or rice and boiled chicken with all the fat drained off.


Water can also keep the pup barfing. I would not offer plenty at any one time, but _ a small amount_. 
Onyx was sick and I let her have unlimited water....to the point where she started vomiting bloodpuddles. Her gut couldn't take the water either and it was so irritated. Small amounts only are what my vet suggested. Then at least the risk of dehydration is less, and the gut can begin healing without the workout.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

llombardo said:


> It is very dark in color and has an odor of death...literally


There's nothing like the "parvo stink" but I also don't want to discourage the OP from going to the e-vet. With my experience with mine having parvo, she was *extremely* fatigued and tired.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

llombardo said:


> It is very dark in color and has an odor of death...literally


The odor isn't immediate either.

Shaner I see you worked with HS. We have a rescue and have nursed dozens of parvo dogs back, who were surrendered in the throes of parvo. 9 out of 10 make it but the ones who make it, got treated early.

Even if this "doesn't sound like parvo" to you, why give advice that could possibly kill the puppy? 

Even a bad case of coccidia can do a puppy in.

Lethargy is usually present but may not set in early until a day or so after the 1st symptoms. I think part of the "depression" characteristic of parvo is due to the fever as well as just pain from the stomach rotting away (which is what parvo does).


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I have seen many dogs with discolored gums make it.


Agreed. Some dogs get right to the brink of death and make it, others get to the vet long before severe symptoms start and they don't make it. There's no rhyme or reason to parvo. It seems like a flip of the coin whether the dog makes it or not.

Early intervention is key though. I still don't know the age of the dog, although it appears others do. If it's still a puppy, then yes, parvo needs to be a concern, but if the dog is active, then it just doesn't sound like classic parvo symptoms. If the dog is fatigued whatsoever, that's when I would go to the vet.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Right now, he is drinking water, he is fairly active, but he is not eating.


Who knows what "fairly active" means? It's all subjective. 
I really think the best thing to do, considering the volume of fluid loss this puppy has shown as per the OPs post, is to get to the ER vet. 
Hopefully the reason he has not posted is that he's on his way there.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

if its the pup in kaz's avatar then yes and I havnt seen kaz back on so maby took advice and checked for an emergancy vet hospital I hope so. Too many young pup deaths anymore


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> The odor isn't immediate either.
> 
> Shaner I see you worked with HS. We have a rescue and have nursed dozens of parvo dogs back, who were surrendered in the throes of parvo. 9 out of 10 make it but the ones who make it, got treated early.
> 
> ...


I'm not giving advice. I said the OP has to do what he is comfortable with and he must read the signs his dog is giving him. I never said he shouldn't go to the vet, I would never say such a thing. But I have had dogs all my life, and sometimes they puke and get a bit of diarrhea. It can be a sign of something serious, but it's not always and usually isn't. 

Someone said it sounds like parvo, and I see no reason to freak the OP out. I'm not saying it is or isn't parvo, but if the dog is still active, still drinking water, still eating, and acting and appearing completely normal other than diarrhea and puking, then it doesn't sound like parvo at all. If the dog is puking a lot or can't seem to hold its bowel movements, then that alone is a reason to take the dog to the vet immediately.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Who knows what "fairly active" means? It's all subjective.


Agreed. If the dog isn't as active as normal or refuses to do things it normally would, that's absolutely a symptom and can't be ignored. Fatigue has to start somewhere.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Shaner, read back. Nobody said it "sounds like parvo". We said "get to the vet and rule it out". 

ANY time a puppy under a year of age is puking and having copious diarrhea the 1st thing to do is rule parvo out.

When you tell someone "it doesn't sound like parvo", you basically give them a reason to stay home with the puppy.

I don't care if you've seen one case or 50 or 500, you can't make that diagnosis over the 'net.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

llombardo said:


> It is very dark in color and has an odor of death...literally


 
OH!!! I just got the chance to see it for myself when my soon to be mother in laws puppy had parvo, all i remember her saying over the phone was that it was losing weight really fast and wouldn't drink water and had blood in vomit and poop and it was never solid very liquidy. She has at least 9 inside small dogs while this was going on, so i didn't go to the house at all because i was afraid of it vomiting on me and when i came home my babies would get it. I heard it was VERY VERY contagious and I also heard that vets can't give the vaccination for it until they reach 6-7 months old. 
I was like a infant when my mom said our rottweiler died over it. she said when he would vomit or poop she would have to start picking it up quickly and washing it down with clorox and water to disinfect it. 
So idk but thanks for answering my question.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> I thought with parvo you had to have blood in it to be able to tell if it was parvo or not...... Never had a dog to have parvo that i can remember. My mom said our rottweiler got parvo at 6 months old and died in like 2 days of it and then my soon to be mother in law had a little house dog (mutt) and it got parvo and it died in 2 days also but the vomit and diarehha both had a little blood in it. Is this true?!?!?
> 
> Sorry for the interruptions
> just wondering how some say it COULD BE PARVO.....


 Daisy had parvo no blood in the puke some in her stool . I got told I was a over reactive dog owner but finally after three vets they tested and she had it .I was told I was over reactive this summer w/ Daisy by family and others when i took her to the vet. Thank god as she had pancreatitis. I think I say E Vet or vet whenever something is wrong cause after the Parvo and our puppy almost dieing I go get answers now.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

BTW...I have seen dogs with ulcerative colitis that had stools that smelled like parvo. It's the blood and dying tissue inside that gives it the "smell of death". 

And our dog that had an accidental Ibuprofen ingestion smelled like parvo due to all the blood and dead tissue in his stool. 

Just sayin'...other things_ can_ smell like parvo, but I hope you never have to find out, because it's pretty traumatic


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> OH!!! I just got the chance to see it for myself when my soon to be mother in laws puppy had parvo, all i remember her saying over the phone was that it was losing weight really fast and wouldn't drink water and had blood in vomit and poop and it was never solid very liquidy. She has at least 9 inside small dogs while this was going on, so i didn't go to the house at all because i was afraid of it vomiting on me and when i came home my babies would get it. I heard it was VERY VERY contagious and I also heard that vets can't give the vaccination for it until they reach 6-7 months old.
> I was like a infant when my mom said our rottweiler died over it. she said when he would vomit or poop she would have to start picking it up quickly and washing it down with clorox and water to disinfect it.
> So idk but thanks for answering my question.


To answer another question for you...the shots are given in a series of 3 usually starting at about 8 weeks...if you wait to give the shot until its 6-7 months old, then you have a better chance of the dog getting parvo.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Shaner, read back. Nobody said it "sounds like parvo". We said "get to the vet and rule it out".
> 
> ANY time a puppy under a year of age is puking and having copious diarrhea the 1st thing to do is rule parvo out.
> 
> ...


Alright, fair enough. Not trying to start a debate in this thread. I'm just explaining based on experience how the symptoms normally go with parvo. Again, not making a diagnosis, just explaining symptoms. 

But anyway, hopefully everything is fine.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

llombardo said:


> To answer another question for you...the shots are given in a series of 3 usually starting at about 8 weeks...if you wait to give the shot until its 6-7 months old, then you have a better chance of the dog getting parvo.


 
Really?!?!? Our local vet who has been a vet for 50 some years said that you are suppose to give the shot to them when they hit the age of 6-7 months old.  looks like alzeihmers is kicking in on him. 
I called the vet for my soon to be mother in law cause she didn't have a telephone at the time and they asked me how old the pup was and said they couldn't really do anything for it, but prescribed her a liquid medicine (I can't remember the name of it to save my life) (this happened like a year ago) and then said to give him plenty of fluids bc he was dehydrated and that was it oh yea and a pill form too. so the pup had to take a pill and a liquid medicine. I'll try to ask her what they were tomorrow so i can give u a better description of it)

He was the same vet who also told my mother he couldnt help the rottweiler. 

Looks and sounds like to me he needs to go back to veterinary school.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

shaner said:


> Alright, fair enough. Not trying to start a debate in this thread. I'm just explaining based on experience how the symptoms normally go with parvo. Again, not making a diagnosis, just explaining symptoms.
> 
> But anyway, hopefully everything is fine.



I actually had a vet tell me my dog had parvo and try to charge me for it (emergency vet), based on the symtoms I didn't buy it, took the dog to another vet where the test came back negative. Went back to emergency clinic and they back tracked and said it was hook worms...yep almost $700.00 for hook worms and my nerves shot to you know where.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

shaner said:


> I'm just explaining based on experience how the symptoms normally go with parvo. Again, not making a diagnosis, just explaining symptoms.
> 
> But anyway, hopefully everything is fine.


And that's generally true but wouldn't you rather the OP _and_ his puppy be safe than sorry?
I'd feel horrible if I advised someone to stay home and their puppy died.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

llombardo said:


> I actually had a vet tell me my dog had parvo and try to charge me for it (emergency vet), based on the symtoms I didn't buy it, took the dog to another vet where the test came back negative. Went back to emergency clinic and they back tracked and said it was hook worms...yep almost $700.00 for hook worms and my nerves shot to you know where.


Weird.
A severe hookworm infestation can also kill a puppy, btw.
Even a severe roundworm infestation can do a puppy in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well, when one comes to the boards for medical advice, they have no one to blame but themselves if something happened and they trusted advice from who knows who.

I love having so many knowledgeable people to find out new links or help me with something that is not of urgency(allergies/or other ailments our GSD's are so prone to), but when it comes to critical care issue, I wouldn't put it on a board first. I'd be calling my vet.

When Onyx was barfing her bloodpuddles, my vet told me to keep her home as the vet visit was going to add stress(she's fear aggressive/hates the vet) and keep her informed. Vet is only 2 minutes away. She saved me $$ by that one phone call and knew it would be worse on Onyx to run her in. Once I pulled water and let her gut rest we were on the road to recovery. Difference is she is an adult so dehydration wasn't an issue in a 24 hour fast.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Weird.
> A severe hookworm infestation can also kill a puppy, btw.
> Even a severe roundworm infestation can do a puppy in.


It wasn't severe at all (they actually told me she died and all the problems started when I told them I wanted to see her and get the ashes--all of the sudden she was alive again), they were hoping I wouldn't pay the bill so that a fireman could adopt her, she was a beautiful dalmation..in the end I kept my dog and stopped the check, when they called to collect their money I told them I was going to report them..they never called again


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

llombardo said:


> It wasn't severe at all (they actually told me she died and all the problems started when I told them I wanted to see her and get the ashes--all of the sudden she was alive again), they were hoping I wouldn't pay the bill so that a fireman could adopt her, she was a beautiful dalmation..in the end I kept my dog and stopped the check, when they called to collect their money I told them I was going to report them..they never called again


I didn't say your dog's was severe. I just said it can kill a dog. 

The other...? Weird.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

llombardo said:


> It wasn't severe at all (they actually told me she died and all the problems started when I told them I wanted to see her and get the ashes--all of the sudden she was alive again), they were hoping I wouldn't pay the bill so that a fireman could adopt her, she was a beautiful dalmation..in the end I kept my dog and stopped the check, when they called to collect their money I told them I was going to report them..they never called again


That's horrible!! I'm glad you stood up to them... I wonder how many people they cheated out of money and dogs?!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

onyx'girl said:


> Well, when one comes to the boards for medical advice, they have no one to blame but themselves if something happened and they trusted advice from who knows who.
> 
> I love having so many knowledgeable people to find out new links or help me with something that is not of urgency(allergies/or other ailments our GSD's are so prone to), but when it comes to critical care issue, I wouldn't put it on a board first. I'd be calling my vet.
> 
> When Onyx was barfing her bloodpuddles, my vet told me to keep her home as the vet visit was going to add stress(she's fear aggressive/hates the vet) and keep her informed. Vet is only 2 minutes away. She saved me $$ by that one phone call and knew it would be worse on Onyx to run her in. Once I pulled water and let her gut rest we were on the road to recovery. Difference is she is an adult so dehydration wasn't an issue in a 24 hour fast.


It's such a relief to have a vet who you trust and who trusts you. We were able to bring our (now deceased) Dachshund home after his splenectomy, because we could monitor the IV and what-not. Other owners would have had to leave the dog there. They know my husband is a medic and can do all that tech stuff. 
When our other Doxie had the ibuprofen exposure we actually had an IV infusion pump set up in our front room and a litre of hetastarch going along with his D5w or whatever else it was. Gosh. It's been almost a year since he survived that. He'd have died w/out all that stuff.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

manfred has had his first 3 set of shots, so I doubt if it is parvo.

His gums are pink, he is stealing cheese from the table. 


I think he might just have diarrhea.

I hope and pray he will be OK.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kaz, if he's been barfing, rest his gut. Don't let him eat. If he's not barfed after 12 hours start with a bland diet. NOT cheese, oils or garlic. BLAND. I'd do the slippery elm bark as well.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

glad hes ok, but if hes like that tomorrow plz go see your vet at least for the sake to say' hey yea hes ok ' but again glad he is doing better!!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaz Glad Manny's doing ok!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Just because he's been vaccinated doesn't rule out Parvo. And I'd stick to a bland diet for now as well.

It's probably be best to get him to a vet if he still has diarrhea tomorrow. Glad to hear he might be doing better.


----------



## wildrivers (Sep 28, 2011)

Get a stool sample. My dog did this for 2 ER visits before we tested for Coccida and that is in fact what it was. She was sick voilently then fine. And off to another ER visit we went. Had I done a $30 fecal test , I would have saved myself over $500 in ER visits.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As he was just wormed recently, that may play into his issues. Killing off worms takes a toll on the digestion.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ditto to all the above, plus you may want to feed him a regular diet, stop throwing eggs in there willy nilly, and stick to regular items so when this type thing occurs you don't have to sort back through 15 items in two days to figure out which didn't agree with him.

Being at dog parks exposes him to dozens of potential illnesses as well, btw.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

and he may be exposing other dogs with whatever he may have....dog parks remind me of chucky cheese, everytime my kids went there, they came home with a bug!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Also-- ASPCA | Is Garlic Toxic to Pets?

ASPCA | People Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pets


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe the old vet was talking about Rabies at 6-7 months.

Just because a puppy has had his shots does not make it foolproof he can't get Parvo. Also, believe me, lots and lots of experience working at the vet clincs. Sometimes a puppy/dog can be coming down with Parvo but it hasn't"broken" yet with typical symptoms. They may have some poops, not eating, vomiting and not running a temp and seem fine, then "break" and all heck breaks loose. The nasty parvo smell doesn't have to show up immediatley,it can take a day or two. We will get in suspected Parvo cases in, not showing much but some vomiting, some loose stools,but feeling okay. If we suspect Parvo, we will do a snap test, but also always send off to the state vet lab to get a real diagnosis. Its amazing how a dog might not be showing signs, then within a day or so break into the symptoms usually seen with Parvo.Some we can save, some we can't.
If he is still not feeling good or showing more illness signs, please take him to the vet tomorrow... Even if its not Parvo or Coronavirus or something like that, there may be something else going on.
I would also never ever leave his food down, especially if it has been mixed with anything and add new food later on.If its dry food, fine, but if you have added anything like eggs, water, or other stuff, once it is wet, then bacteria grow and that alone can make him sick. Throw away the old food and give him fresh every meal.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

kaz, if there's anything seriously wrong hoping and praying and waiting isn't going to do the trick. you already know how i feel about all this kind of stuff (i.e., i NEVER TAKE A CHANCE WHEN MY DOG'S HEALTH OR SAFETY IS AT STAKE), and i already know that you're gonna do whatever you're gonna do. imho, you should also take everyone's advice here who says to stop some of the things you're feeding him, because it's sound advice. i don't know if you'll listen to anyone about that either tho, but i sincerely hope that you never have to wish you had. and i always wish for the best for manfred. please take him to the vet. it's always so much better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Kaz said:


> manfred has had his first 3 set of shots, so I doubt if it is parvo.
> 
> His gums are pink, he is stealing cheese from the table.
> 
> ...



My dog had the same thing on Friday/Sat and he was fine by Saturday night, but it did scare me too!! Pumpkin and rice for two meals and we were good to go...sometimes dogs get a touch of a virus too


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

when in doubt get off the computer and go to a vet.

Didn't a member just lose her precious 5mth old puppy to parvo? Fine one day, gone the next.

I'm not saying this is parvo AT ALL, just saying things can go downhill in a second , so again, when in doubt go to the vet


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Has he recently had any vaccinations? I only ask because my puppy reacted to his second puppy vaccination with vomiting and diarrhea.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 13, 2011)

Kaz said:


> manfred has had his first 3 set of shots, so I doubt if it is parvo.
> 
> His gums are pink, he is stealing cheese from the table.
> 
> ...


If you aren't going to get him tested please keep him at home at least until you know for sure it is nothing contagious. 

My friends dog just had parvo. Her only symptoms were diarrhea and vomiting no weird smell and not really to lethargic or anything.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Manfred is doing a LOT better. 

Rirst off, Thank you all! :hug: My first reaction is to come here and post and get a general consensus and your advise has usually been very very helpful.

1) I left Manfred to sleep on the couch last night and left a plate of food (Boiled rice, egg, sweet potato, potato) 
2) Today morning, I found he had EATEN most of the food, and he did go potty on the living room floor. The potty was liquid.
3) I crated him, cleaned everything then took him for a walk. (I am staying home from work today). First thing : He peed!!! Yesterday his poo was so liquid, he did not pee. So it was great to see him pee.
4) Then he went poo. He made poo the consistency of porridge. Not liquid!!!

I spoke to his breeder. 

She said:

1) if the puppy is playing : he is probably ok. In her words, you can tell a parvo puppy by merely looking at it. The parvo puppy will be sitting morosely and not moving.

2) She said when it rains, protozoa breed fast in the wet soil. When dogs ingest these, they get diarrhea. And the funny thing is, yesterday when we went to the play ground, there was a lady with a lab / shar pei mix Falcor. Even Falcor had diarrhea and the lady mentioned, even her friend's dog was having diarrhea yesterday.

So the breeder is probably right, it did rain, and the pups probably picked up the protozoa from the ground.

3) She said the stools would firm up soon, and to observe Manfred closely. 

4) She mentioned there is a medicine called "flaggela" or something, which is good for diarrhea such as what Manfred had. (Anyone can comment?)

Manfred is right now sitting looking out the window, trying to see if any dogs go by that he can bark at. 

My gut tells me, he is getting better. So I will probably not take him to the vet, unless I see any trend reversal in his recovery.


Again thank you for your posts. 

One question : Manfred is up to date on his shots. So if he is vaccinated, then how can he get Parvo?

Isnt his immune system now trained to fight the parvo virii?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Kaz how many people get a flu shot and still come down with the flu? Heck I refuse to get a flu shot because I rarely ever get it however when I get the shot I come down with the flu worse then I ever have. The parvo shot doesn't mean he's guaranteed to never get it.

Please read around there was a 5 month old pup on this board who had gotten shots and everyone thought it was ok saw symptoms one day next day dog was dead (even after seeing the vet) 

I'm sorry to be mean but why come on here when you don't listen to a single person. 6 pages of people telling you stuff and you blow them all off. Your pup is sick no matter with what he's sick give his stomach a chance to heal without all the added stuff to the diet. Not sure what the fascination with eggs is but you are giving way more eggs then he should be getting also mixing eggs in food leaving it sit over night then adding another egg the next day easily could have given him a bacterial infection from the eggs. (E. Coli or something else) I wouldn't sit here and take the breeders advice on wet ground it could be giardia being picked up especially since a bunch of other dogs are running around with the same symptoms.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Sometimes vaccines fail, or miss the "up and down" from the moms immunity and don't give protection when we think it does.
I am glad he is feeling better. 
I still would stop leaving out "wet" food for him, bacteria starts growing on"wet"food very very quickly. Eggs are a big culprit of bacterial isses, especially ones left sitting out. 
I have to ask: Would you eat a plate of eggs , boiled potatoe and sweet pototoe that had been left out all night for breakfast the next morning? I don't imagine anyone would eat food left out without refrigeration, if we did, I suspect the toilet would be our friend. You can't expect any less in dogs. I am not being snide, I just can't imagine why, if you want to leave out food for him, that you can't just leave out kibble? Why the huge amounts of potatoes? If you are doing raw, you still need to include veggies and meat in his food. If this is just snacks for between kibble feeding, you really really need to quit leaving out wet food for him for hours and hours. 
On the parvo issue, a parvo puppy does not have to be just sitting around doing nothing. Once a puppy hits the bloody poop and just"sitting around looking sick" then they are usually in big trouble. Some just have upset stomach, loose stools and don't want to eat, but unless a test is run, you DON"T know a puppy does not have Parvo just because it doesn't look like it. We have had puppies come in after acting "off" for a few days and just didn't pick back up if they had a simple tummy ache, and when tested,found to be positive for Parvo. We had one puppy come in that was not feeling well, the owner have given it shots and we ruled out pretty much everything. Finally ran an actual Parvo test by fecal to the state vet lab. Puppy was positive for parvo, we kept him at clinic and treated like a typical parvo puppy protocal, iv's,antibiotics, etc. He NEVER showed any typical sign of parvo, never had the bloody stools, only threw up maybe two times while there, had a so so appetite and always played. Was just fine.
The reason for my long explanation: no illness is100% symtamatic. Not every dog/puppy will show typical signs. Just because a puppy/dog doesn't show what everyone says it should to have that illness, does not mean it does not have it and will show signs later. Only a vet can diagnose, not the internet, not the breeder, not even the owner, we can all only guess.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> Kaz how many people get a flu shot and still come down with the flu? Heck I refuse to get a flu shot because I rarely ever get it however when I get the shot I come down with the flu worse then I ever have. The parvo shot doesn't mean he's guaranteed to never get it.
> 
> Please read around there was a 5 month old pup on this board who had gotten shots and everyone thought it was ok saw symptoms one day next day dog was dead (even after seeing the vet)
> 
> I'm sorry to be mean but why come on here when you don't listen to a single person. 6 pages of people telling you stuff and you blow them all off. Your pup is sick no matter with what he's sick give his stomach a chance to heal without all the added stuff to the diet. Not sure what the fascination with eggs is but you are giving way more eggs then he should be getting also mixing eggs in food leaving it sit over night then adding another egg the next day easily could have given him a bacterial infection from the eggs. (E. Coli or something else) I wouldn't sit here and take the breeders advice on wet ground it could be giardia being picked up especially since a bunch of other dogs are running around with the same symptoms.


Totally agree with everything you just wrote,I kinda did the same while you were posting. I also agree with the flu shot, they make me so sick, I can't breathe within an hour of getting them, happened three years in a row, no longer get flu shots.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

No. They CAN still get parvo even if fully vaccinated.

And your breeder saying you can tell a parvo puppy by looking at it..

That is just STUPID!!!!!!!!!!

If it we're that simple, there wouldn't be any need for the test.

Curious as to Why you fed him so dang many eggs??


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

If this were my puppy, I'd be at the vet. I wouldn't be wasting my time hoping someone can diagnose a *puppy* with diarrhea and throwing up over the internet or phone, but that sounds like what you're doing. 

You're still feeding that dog chicken from china, right? Another possibility.

It sounds like you're just overfeeding the dog, though. Two eggs with meals. Leaving plates full of food out at night. You're just feeding too much and you're most likely seeing the result of that... assuming it's not something more serious like Parvo or a result of feeding those Chinese chicken jerky treats.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Lucy Dog said:


> If this were my puppy, I'd be at the vet. I wouldn't be wasting my time hoping someone can diagnose a *puppy* with diarrhea and throwing up over the internet or phone, but that sounds like what you're doing.
> 
> You're still feeding that dog chicken from china, right? Another possibility.
> 
> It sounds like you're just overfeeding the dog, though. Two eggs with meals. Leaving plates full of food out at night. You're just feeding too much and you're most likely seeing the result of that... assuming it's not something more serious like Parvo or a result of feeding those Chinese chicken jerky treats.


Completely agree, why leave plates of food out? Especially when all the advice was to rest the gut. Your puppy will be obese or not, how much you keep feeding him is not going to make him taller...just fatter. So a 26" 130# dog is your goal?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Flagyl is an antibiotic effective against fungal infections as well. It is used in humans as a remedy for C-Diff infections, although Vancomycin is a much better (but more expensive) antibiotic and does not have the side effect of nausea, which flagyl does. 

They are written prescriptions only, not available for over-the-counter use and definitely serious meds.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

onyx'girl said:


> Completely agree, why leave plates of food out? Especially when all the advice was to rest the gut. Your puppy will be obese or not, how much you keep feeding him is not going to make him taller...just fatter. So a 26" 130# dog is your goal?


I'll leave my personal opinion on that out of it because I don't want another Kaz thread derailed. 

Kaz, I'll stick with my original advice and how I would handle this... bring that puppy to a vet. If your vet is closed, go to another vet. I'm sure your vet isn't the only vet in California. I'm sure there are plenty of e-vets if all else fails. Spend the $70 and have your sick puppy seen by a doctor.

The internet is not a place to diagnose a puppy with diarrhea and that's throwing up.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy had her six month shots and got Parvo at 7.5 months. She had no classic signs for the first two vet trips.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> I have to ask: Would you eat a plate of eggs , boiled potatoe and sweet pototoe that had been left out all night for breakfast the next morning?.


Yes I would, and I do all the time. I am a guy who lives alone, you think I cook ever meal? LOL.
Its not warm out, its chilly. The food does not go bad.

And last night I cooked the food and left it for him to eat. It was just sitting out for the few hours till he ate it. 

I am not feeding Manfred bad things neither am i over feeding him. Right now he also needs to eat, so that he has the strength to fight the germs in his tummy, and I am trying to do what I can. Today I boiled him some chicken to eat. His breeder mentioned that once things take a upswing, go back to kibbles, but I am still playing it safe.

I dont understand why people are angry? Manfred is fine, his stool has solidified, and there was never any blood in his stool.

He had liquid poo a few times yesterday, and he vomited only once. 

Today morning he pee'd and his poop is the consistency of quaker oatmeal.

He is playing, he is eating, drinking, he is fine. 

I am working from home today to keep an eye on him, if I notice anything untoward, I will take him to the vet.

Why are you guys getting worked up? Whats the point of rushing him to the vet without observing his symptoms first. 

When he had worms, I took him to the vet right away. Because there was tangible evidence he had a problem. Diarrhea is a common problem with GSD's. Why get worried about parvo if the dog has had limited symptoms over a limited time?

Besides, I am right by him, keeping an eye on him.

Also, i dont know why people mentioned I am over feeding him or trying to get him to bulk up. I am excited about him growing to his full potential. But that does not mean I force feed him to be fat. I know joint issues can pop up with that.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Rooney got parvo right after his 2nd parvo booster. I even thought it was the booster that gave it to him. Thankfully he survived and is now 99.9% immune. Pet vaccines are less reliable than human ones Kaz, since there isn't as much testing necessary to have them get approved. Also there is a crazy science to when they should be administered because the mother's immunity has to have worn off enough to even accept the vaccine.

I would also recommend stopping the egg, especially if your dog leaves food for the next day. If we give an egg, it usually gets eaten, if not, then we throw away that food after an hour. I know that the chances your dog gets salmonella are very small, but leaving it out like that just raises the risk, not only for the dog but for you. When he's sick like that, no reason to boil it either, kills the nutrients but still will cause an upset stomach. Get in the habit of fixing things with pumpkin, that's my go to, without rice or bland chicken either. I just give pumpkin right in with the raw or kibble.

Also people are freaking out because of the "Rest in Peace Cierny" thread. Look it up, its quite recent. It took a day for the dog to die from parvo. We got our pup to the vet ASAP and he was saved because of it, if you wait even an hour too long with parvo it could end worse. I'm happy your dog is doing alright, but this is the reason why people freak out when a puppy is having those issues.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm just curious....why do you feed Manfred so many eggs in a day? 

Don't get me wrong, I'm all for giving dogs eggs. I think they are a great addition to a dogs diet - I keep chickens, so we have eggs a plenty to give to our pup. 

But I generally limit her to only one a day (maybe two on really really active days) - and I usually give it as a snack on it's own without other food. I've noticed any time I've mixed an egg with kibble, it hasn't sat well with her and she gets softer poo. I don't know why. 

But 4 in a day seems like a lot...


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey Rua,
I generally give Manfred an egg a day. I mentioned that he had 2 eggs on sunday night, then an egg on monday morning. 

Today I made him a full chicken breast just boiled with a little salt and an egg - raw. 

And the bones from the chicken breast, I gave him raw.

He is not showing ANY symptoms of being sick. As I am writing this, he went to the bathroom to tug at a towel, then he came and started play biting my hand, then i gave him his toy, he played with his toy, then drank water, splashed water on the floor, then scratched the wooden floor, now is sniffing around looking for trouble.

I think he fine.



Thanks to all, Also, I think Shaner's calm post about checking for symptoms was the most helpful, so a special thank you to Shaner.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Kaz said:


> Hey Rua,
> I generally give Manfred an egg a day. I mentioned that he had 2 eggs on sunday night, then an egg on monday morning.
> 
> Today I made him a full chicken breast just boiled with a little salt and an egg - raw.
> ...


Are you feeding him a raw diet? Or is all this in addition to his kibble?


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

*Bacteria can multiply in temperatures from 40°F (5°C) to 140°F (60°C), so it's very important to serve foods safely.*

*Glad your puppy seems okay..... *


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Urgent - vomiting and diarrhea in six month old!


Your title is one reason people reacted as they did, you were the one observing your puppy and asking for help. Now it seems that you are downplaying the original post. 
*


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

sashadog said:


> Are you feeding him a raw diet? Or is all this in addition to his kibble?


Today I am not feeding him kibble, just chicken boiled, rice, egg. No kibble today.

Normally I give him raw chicken, raw eggs in addition to his kibbles.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Sausages!!! Not many or as large as he normally cooks! But Manfred just made sausages!!!!! No more soup! No more porridge! But Sausages!!! :wild:

We love sausages!!!

To Ksotto,
Yes it was urgent yesterday. I had never seen Manfred have diarrhea AND vomit in the same day AND refuse to eat. 

But he recovered over night and is doing better. 

I needed fast responses from people who had experienced this, and especially to know the symptoms to see what matched with Manfred's condition. Thanks to a lot of posts which indicated quite correctly what to look for.

Now I am better informed and we have a collective pool of knowledge for people who want to look this information up, lest some other poor pup gets similar symptoms.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> And that's generally true but wouldn't you rather the OP _and_ his puppy be safe than sorry?
> I'd feel horrible if I advised someone to stay home and their puppy died.


I agree, but I didn't and would not advice someone to stay home rather than go to the vet. Only the person with the dog can make the decision whether or not a trip to the vet is necessary. Without seeing the dog, it's impossible to determine. 

I will say though, that if I took my dogs to the vet every time they puke or get diarrhea, I would have been there 3 times already with my 4 month old puppy. 3 times he has puked and had diarrhea in the same day. The diarrhea I attributed to switching his food from Iams (ughh) to Orijen and it took quite a while to adjust. The puking I attributed to him eating too fast or eating something his stomach didn't agree with. I made those assumptions based on the fact that he was still very hyper, was eating and drinking well, and only puked once, not continuously. 

Dogs will puke sometimes, and they will also get diarrhea. If the puking is continuously or more than 1-2 times in the same day, then yes, I would go right to the vet. If it happens 2 days in a row, then yes, straight to the vet. If there are any other symptoms in addition to diarrhea and puking, then yes, straight to the vet. Other than that, a dog that pukes once and has a bit of diarrhea is a symptom of almost everything, as well as nothing. 

As much as we don't want to downplay it and risk the dogs life, we also shouldn't freak people out by making a comment like "it could be parvo." A simple headache could be brain cancer, but it rarely is. I'm just trying to get the message to the OP that a dog that pukes once and has diarrhea but is otherwise appearing healthy and normal, isn't reason to assume the worst, but it is reason to be cautious and consider a trip to the vet. Only someone who can see the dog can decide whether it's necessary. 

Anyway, I hope the dog is okay. Update us when everything clears up, and if it doesn't, get to the vet ASAP!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

BlackGSD said:


> No. They CAN still get parvo even if fully vaccinated.
> 
> And your breeder saying you can tell a parvo puppy by looking at it..
> 
> ...


Your breeder is wrong. 
So many things can look like parvo and still kill a dog it is not funny. Unless your breeder has a crystal ball, her "advice" is way off.

Flagyl is a prescription. It can be purchased over the net but...here's my question. Are you struggling, financially? If so, save some of the money you are flushing down the drain on eggs and take the puppy in and get a stool sample.
As others said, you made it sound like the dog was dying in your first post. 
ANY time a puppy under a year is having symptoms like you described, your first stop should be the vet clinic, _not the internet. _ Again, unless you are strapped and can't afford the vet.

I do believe you are feeding that puppy too much. And all you're going to get is an overweight dog prone to hip dysplasia if not developing it already, plus a sick dog like you've seen. Neither can be good for his health.
Are you really so dead set on having a dog who weighs over 100lb, than you'll sacrifice his well-being?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

shaner said:


> As much as we don't want to downplay it and risk the dogs life, we also shouldn't freak people out by making a comment like "it could be parvo."


We're back to this?

You need to go find the post where an OPs dog seemed fine one day and died the next. 
Unless you also believe you can "tell by looking at the dog" it is (or isn't) parvo.

On the 'net, the best advice we can give (someone with a puppy who is puking/diarrhea and is under 1yr.) is "see a vet" since the vet may indeed be able to "just look" and know it's parvo. But even then they will run a test to make sure (or rule it out).

Just because you had a bad experience at one vet clinic, doesn't mean they are all bad. I doubt all clinics will try to steal your dog when you go in.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

Kaz said:


> Sausages!!! Not many or as large as he normally cooks! But Manfred just made sausages!!!!! No more soup! No more porridge! But Sausages!!! :wild:
> 
> We love sausages!!!
> 
> ...


Great news. Despite the fact that I was the one downplaying puking and diarrhea a bit, don't completely ignore the fact that those two things still are symptoms of life threatening diseases. While those two things alone aren't always reason to go rushing to the vet, they can be a symptom of something serious. Just don't let this experience cloud your judgement next time this happen, if there is a next time. Treat each case on its own merit and observe very closely to watch for further symptoms. 

Happy to hear everything is okay.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Kaz, 

There's no reason he needs SALT added to the food you are making for him either.


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> We're back to this?
> 
> You need to go find the post where an OPs dog seemed fine one day and died the next.
> Unless you also believe you can "tell by looking at the dog" it is (or isn't) parvo.
> ...


I never had a bad experience at a clinic. I don't know what you're talking about. But I guess we'll have to disagree then. For me, a dog that pukes once and has a case of diarrhea isn't reason enough for me personally to go rushing to the vet. Instead I watch closely for any further symptoms. 

No, you cannot tell a dog has parvo by looking at it and yes, by the time the horrible smell in the feces sets in the disease is well advanced. But a dog that has parvo generally doesn't just puke once and act normal otherwise. Again, that's generally speaking. There are of course exceptions to every rule. But education is key, not panic.


----------



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

shaner said:


> I never had a bad experience at a clinic. I don't know what you're talking about. But I guess we'll have to disagree then. For me, a dog that pukes once and has a case of diarrhea isn't reason enough for me personally to go rushing to the vet. Instead I watch closely for any further symptoms.
> 
> No, you cannot tell a dog has parvo by looking at it and yes, by the time the horrible smell in the feces sets in the disease is well advanced. But a dog that has parvo generally doesn't just puke once and act normal otherwise. Again, that's generally speaking. There are of course exceptions to every rule. But education is key, not panic.



Hear Hear!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

shaner said:


> I never had a bad experience at a clinic. I don't know what you're talking about. But I guess we'll have to disagree then. For me, a dog that pukes once and has a case of diarrhea isn't reason enough for me personally to go rushing to the vet. Instead I watch closely for any further symptoms.
> 
> No, you cannot tell a dog has parvo by looking at it and yes, by the time the horrible smell in the feces sets in the disease is well advanced. But a dog that has parvo generally doesn't just puke once and act normal otherwise. Again, that's generally speaking. There are of course exceptions to every rule. But education is key, not panic.


My only problem with this is that if you've ever had a dog with parvo, or seen one then you know what to look for. My pup came down with parvo, and when it comes to that disease, seconds matter. So education is key, but sadly about 80% of people that get educated by this disease first hand LOSE THEIR DOG. So its not smart to sit around and wait if you're not sure. Now that I have been through it, and thankfully my dog survived, for the rest of my life I will know what to look for, but before I didn't. So suggesting to someone that they should wait, or that it doesn't seem like its parvo isn't the best advice on a forum as someone might come along and wait and then their pup is dead the next day. Its great that this wasn't the case for Kaz, but if it were and he sat around waiting it out, he might not have a dog today.

I think thats the only problem some are having with the advice you gave. You are definately correct in that you shouldn't run to the vet for every bout of vomit or runny poop, but its very rare that it happens at the same time. Ruling out parvo is step one, once you've done that you can breathe a sigh of relief and figure out what else it is. But no one can rule out parvo on the internet, or over the phone. And if you sit around and wait to rule it out, but it is parvo, you're going to end up without a dog.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

glad your pup is ok...sorry I thought you should take it to the vet. Bad advice I guess  ....any ways good news!!!!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> My only problem with this is that if you've ever had a dog with parvo, or seen one then you know what to look for. My pup came down with parvo, and when it comes to that disease,* seconds matter.*


The problem with parvo is by the time you finally get around to realizing that's what it is, it's too late. 
This is because the bacteria that enters the bloodstream starts circulating (causing systemic infection also known as SEPSIS) immediately. 
Meanwhile people are "home remedying" by giving rice, pedialyte, you name it, causing_ more_ vomiting/diarrhea. 

The only "saves" we've had are puppies treated quite early. These dogs were brought to the clinic the 1st day they showed vomiting/diarrhea. Each day w/out treatment increases the risk your puppy may die.

That's why everyone was saying "take the puppy to the vet". It is never a bad idea to run it in to rule out parvo. As Marte said, SECONDS (not minutes or hours, literally, SECONDS) count.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Loneforce said:


> Bad advice I guess



Not it was not.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

recommending a vet is NEVER bad advice.

and again *DID NO ONE READ CIERNY's story???* Poor puppy passed away within 24 hours of having a parvo and she was vac'd and 5mths old???

SO AGAIN,,*When in Doubt go to the VET!*


----------



## shaner (Oct 17, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> recommending a vet is NEVER bad advice.
> 
> and again *DID NO ONE READ CIERNY's story???* Poor puppy passed away within 24 hours of having a parvo and she was vac'd and 5mths old???
> 
> SO AGAIN,,*When in Doubt go to the VET!*


Gotta agree with this, if you're in doubt about the health of your own dog, go to the vet. Only you can know the true state of your dog, so if you're having doubts, there's probably a reason.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Daisy had her six month shots and got Parvo at 7.5 months. She had no classic signs for the first two vet trips.


Shots should be completely done by 4 months, since there was a lag in the shots, the moms immunity wore off and it was an open window for parvo...the only case scenario I could see a dog getting there shots that late would be if you just got the dog and didn't know what shots it has already had...anything under a year would probably have to be revaccinated to make sure that the shot took.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> The problem with parvo is by the time you finally get around to realizing that's what it is, it's too late.
> This is because the bacteria that enters the bloodstream starts circulating (causing systemic infection also known as SEPSIS) immediately.
> Meanwhile people are "home remedying" by giving rice, pedialyte, you name it, causing_ more_ vomiting/diarrhea.
> 
> ...



You are right that this disease hits and hits fast, but the fatigue and lack of energy are as sign right up there with the poop and vomitting in fact the lack of energy is probably more key then the poop and vomitting....it all will happen pretty quickly together and I having experienced parvo many times have never seen an energetic dog come in and have it, but they could have the poop and vomitting. The bottom line is a person knows there own dog and only that person can see the difference.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> recommending a vet is NEVER bad advice.
> 
> and again *DID NO ONE READ CIERNY's story???* _ Poor puppy passed away within 24 hours of having a parvo and she was vac'd and 5mths old???_
> 
> SO AGAIN,,*When in Doubt go to the VET!*


I really think this is the bottom line. 
We on the 'net are being irresponsible to suggest otherwise.


----------

